
Yahoo.com Mail servers TLS certs are non-Valid - SpyKiIIer
The SubCA (Symantec Class 3 Secure Server CA - G4) that signed all of their TLS certificates expired September 1, 2017.  This breaks any secure mail delivery that verifies the TLS certificate chain.<p>#Fail Yahoo... again.
======
warrenm
They expired two weeks ago, and it's only just now being noticed?

